# Reines Linux für Multimedia



## thecroatien (9. Dezember 2009)

*Reines Linux für Multimedia*

Hallo,

ich suche ein einfaches Linux, für Multimedia, sprich Mp3's und Filme.

Was kann man da am besten nehmen, sollte möglichst schnell booten, und sich auch mit einer fernbedienung steuern lassen.

Am besten wäre es auch mit ner passenden TV karte, Sprich, das Ding muss mit ner Fernbedienung laufen, nur für fernsehen, Musik und FIlme gedacht.

Was könnte man da am besten Nehmen?


----------



## fenguri (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*

hi,

bin was die media distris angeht zwar nicht so bewandert aber da gibt es doch ne ubuntu studio edition. 
vielleicht erfuellt sie ja deine anforderungen : Home | Ubuntu Studio

ciao


----------



## RaggaMuffin (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*

genau..eine bessere linux distribution für multimedia giebt es ehh nicht...
allso greif zu.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*

Ich finde für TV immer noch Kaffeine die beste Anwendung – und die basiert auf Qt und passt damit besser in eine KDE-Umgebung. Ansonsten ist aber Ubuntu wirklich gut. Selbst meine Fernbedienung lief sofort – und die ist nun echt ein exotisches Ding, wird mit nem Klinkenstecker angeschlossen XD.


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*

Würde jetzt auch mal Ubuntu Studio empfehlen.


----------



## thecroatien (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*

Das werde ich mir mal angucken.

Fernbedienung wird auch nichts teures oder so, es soltle am liebsten ein einfacher Dvb-T Stick laufen, dann eben alle möglichen Film Formate und Musik, mit ner Extra Soundkarte.

Vielen Dank erstmal.

GRüße
Axel


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reines Linux für Multimedia*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche ein einfaches Linux, für Multimedia, sprich Mp3's und Filme.
> 
> ...



 Hallo thecroatien

Es gibt Distributionen die voreingestellt sind bzw. speziell ausgelegt für diverse anforderungen . Linux kann mehr als Multimedia ,denn viele Video und Audio Standards wurden auf Linux entwickelt ,die meisten wissen das nicht !. Soviel zu Multimedia . Die meisten Distributionen sind auf Standard (wie auch bei Windows) ausgerichtet und müssen entsprechend Konfiguriert werden. Das setzt einen gewissen Kenntnisstand vorraus, den viele reine Windows Nutzer nicht haben !. Ubuntu Studio ist eine art zwitter für Multimedia. Es kann Video und auch Audio Bearbeiten, Mischen und es als Komplettes File zusammensetzten. Man könnte behaupten es ist ein Komfortableres Audio und video Schnittprogramm. Es kann etwas mehr als das aber darauf ins Detail einzugehen würde den Thread sprengen. 
also du selber lieber thecroatien, hast die Wahl :

1. Distri aussuchen ,Konfigurieren nach eigenen ermessen und gut is.

2. Ubuntu Studio 

Entscheide dich ....


----------

